# 2022 bear season



## BigRyan (Sep 20, 2021)

Ok, I'll have 14 points this year and I'm thinking it's time to cash them in. My friend has a 200 acre lease in Baldwin unit sees bear all the time deer hunting. I have access to old bread candy (non chocolate) nuts, apples, and dry and high moisture corn. I have the church fish fry giving me all the oil from the fish fry. What else should I be looking for?


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

If you have the friend's 200 sewn up for bear season, then look the place over carefully for a good place to hunt. Where are the bears coming from? The bears need a way to access you bait without having to cross your trail in to fill it. You need a comfortable way to hunt that bait. Keep in mind prevailing wind directions, and have a backup plan for when you don't have them. If you can devise some way to hunt when it is raining, then do so. Not any old place will do.


----------



## Brent J. Clark (Sep 17, 2020)

Get some beaver, if legal .I grind anise seed and mix it with the oil. Mature bears get tooth aces from sugar. Make a sugar-water mix and spray it on popcorn..A shaker barrel on a stand or between two trees. Keeps varmints and crows away..


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Nuts, breads, granola, cookies, candy, some form of syrup, Koolaid powder, and liquid smoke. That's my bait. I also bait with a boatload once a week. I don't do much with corn or apples. I've thrown them out before but I'm trying to keep my baits better than the next guy. Too many people around me using dog food and corn. My goal is to provide them with the best baits I can afford to convince them my baits better. I also use 300-400 pounds a week. I sneak in undetected when I bait and hunt. I don't go banging crap around. That's my way. Many will disagree with me. Check out my past posts on Newberry success over the past 2 years. Hope to have another this year.


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Also please make sure you have a backup bait or 2. Don't rely on just that 1 spot. Yes, this will cost 3x the amount. It's worth it for a 14-year tag.


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

I've been a guide for over 45 years dog food is JUNK and a waist of money.....in the fall bears are trying to put on weight so anything they eat should have sugar and that is what they are looking for not to just fill there belly.....
Having multiple baits is a must and also having them far enough apart....I prefer 2 miles at least.....also putting baits for different wind directions is a must if you don't there will be days you cannot hunt because of the wind....what ever you do NEVER hunt a bait that doesn't have a proper wind you could very well make that bait go nocturnal.....
Putting bait out once a week just will not do it because sometime during that week its going to rain and spoil all your bait and make a big mess and allow raccoons to get to the bait easy.....daily baiting at the same time of day and only give enough bait that can be eaten in one day 5 gallons is plenty.....if there's one bear it my take them several times to eat it all a couple bear all will get some and force them to come early to get some more....also baiting every day allows the bear to get accustom to your sent you cannot ever outsmart a bears nose its just not going to happen.....
When I open a bait for the first time I pour 5 gallon of used cooking oil around the bait and up near by trees....first the odor attracts a bear then when they come into the bait they walk in the oil getting it on there feet and leaving oil tracks where ever they go.....other bears smell it and follow the smell to your bait....add a gallon after it rains and put some on dry baits bears just love greasy food.....
One thing to remember is every bear has a favorite food I like giving a assortment when first opening a bait you will see what they like....also remember if you do and should bait from the first day baiting is allowed give something little different food so the bears don't get bored getting the same food after a month of baiting it does happen.....
Last I put out baits as close as possible to the time you are going to be going to your blind hunting.....never ever talk and only allow people to the blind unless they are hunting with you....remember you have been baiting for a month getting there around 3 PM only thing different you have your rifle on opening day.....
Most important is leaving sent of the hunter at the bait site all my blinds are shacks except one....from the first day of baiting I put a T-shirt from the hunter in the blind and change it up once a week or less....I've had bears while hunting come in behind the blind and look in the window or even try to open the door....its a thrill they will remember the rest of there life when they shoot there bear when it then go to the bait....


----------



## Rockokloco (Nov 29, 2013)

cotote wacker said:


> I've been a guide for over 45 years dog food is JUNK and a waist of money.....in the fall bears are trying to put on weight so anything they eat should have sugar and that is what they are looking for not to just fill there belly.....
> Having multiple baits is a must and also having them far enough apart....I prefer 2 miles at least.....also putting baits for different wind directions is a must if you don't there will be days you cannot hunt because of the wind....what ever you do NEVER hunt a bait that doesn't have a proper wind you could very well make that bait go nocturnal.....
> Putting bait out once a week just will not do it because sometime during that week its going to rain and spoil all your bait and make a big mess and allow raccoons to get to the bait easy.....daily baiting at the same time of day and only give enough bait that can be eaten in one day 5 gallons is plenty.....if there's one bear it my take them several times to eat it all a couple bear all will get some and force them to come early to get some more....also baiting every day allows the bear to get accustom to your sent you cannot ever outsmart a bears nose its just not going to happen.....
> When I open a bait for the first time I pour 5 gallon of used cooking oil around the bait and up near by trees....first the odor attracts a bear then when they come into the bait they walk in the oil getting it on there feet and leaving oil tracks where ever they go.....other bears smell it and follow the smell to your bait....add a gallon after it rains and put some on dry baits bears just love greasy food.....
> ...


This is the most in depth and detailed advice I have ever seen for bear hunting. Thank you. I hope to get a tag this year. I have 9pts. I will have to hire a guide. I am hoping to get an 18 inch bear to complete my Michigan Grand Slam.


----------



## miforest (Apr 5, 2017)

Rockokloco said:


> This is the most in depth and detailed advice I have ever seen for bear hunting. Thank you. I hope to get a tag this year. I have 9pts. I will have to hire a guide. I am hoping to get an 18 inch bear to complete my Michigan Grand Slam.


i concur with his advice . good luck


----------



## bob-erdown (11 mo ago)

cotote wacker said:


> I've been a guide for over 45 years dog food is JUNK and a waist of money.....in the fall bears are trying to put on weight so anything they eat should have sugar and that is what they are looking for not to just fill there belly.....
> Having multiple baits is a must and also having them far enough apart....I prefer 2 miles at least.....also putting baits for different wind directions is a must if you don't there will be days you cannot hunt because of the wind....what ever you do NEVER hunt a bait that doesn't have a proper wind you could very well make that bait go nocturnal.....
> Putting bait out once a week just will not do it because sometime during that week its going to rain and spoil all your bait and make a big mess and allow raccoons to get to the bait easy.....daily baiting at the same time of day and only give enough bait that can be eaten in one day 5 gallons is plenty.....if there's one bear it my take them several times to eat it all a couple bear all will get some and force them to come early to get some more....also baiting every day allows the bear to get accustom to your sent you cannot ever outsmart a bears nose its just not going to happen.....
> When I open a bait for the first time I pour 5 gallon of used cooking oil around the bait and up near by trees....first the odor attracts a bear then when they come into the bait they walk in the oil getting it on there feet and leaving oil tracks where ever they go.....other bears smell it and follow the smell to your bait....add a gallon after it rains and put some on dry baits bears just love greasy food.....
> ...



I just started buying points and this is super good info. Saving for sure.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

First bear of the year. Must mean winter is over in the U P


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> First bear of the year. Must mean winter is over in the U P
> View attachment 831597


Maybe in the banana belt but I wouldn't bet on it for the rest of us until at least early June. FM


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Forest Meister said:


> Maybe in the banana belt but I wouldn't bet on it for the rest of us until at least early June. FM


Yep. Leaves are out. Grass is growing and the birds are singing. Oh yeah and the roads are muddy


----------



## alaska86 (Sep 29, 2010)

Forest Meister said:


> Maybe in the banana belt but I wouldn't bet on it for the rest of us until at least early June. FM


We seen the first of the year the evening of May 28, across the road from the house. 
North of Newberry


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

BigRyan said:


> Ok, I'll have 14 points this year and I'm thinking it's time to cash them in. My friend has a 200 acre lease in Baldwin unit sees bear all the time deer hunting. I have access to old bread candy (non chocolate) nuts, apples, and dry and high moisture corn. I have the church fish fry giving me all the oil from the fish fry. What else should I be looking for?


I hope you get to see some bears! I'd just point out a couple things in addition to the excellent advice already provided. 

Bigger bears tend to circle bait stations before the come in. So, if you can set up in a spot where circling is impossible you'll be way ahead of the game. 

There is no fooling a bears nose. But limiting your scent will diminish its impact. By that I mean the bear will notice it, but it'll have a smaller footprint compared to your baits, the scent left by other animals and general scents found in the area. So, an elevated stand that takes into account prevailing winds and scent lok type clothing will help. 

Finally, apples and corn are not legal baits. But, nuts, candy, meats, and bread are. I'll list a few baits that I've found not to be very effective.
1. Candy Peanuts
2. Peanut Butter
3. Dog Food as pointed out already.
4. Meat. It doesn't make sense as bears eat meat every chance they get. But, I've placed steaks, whole chickens, whole domestic rabbits, Bear Meat. For two seasons and the bears ignored them. Weird I know. This past week in Sask. I only hunted one day and sat out with my camera one additional day. But, the nuts and oats seemed to interest most of the bears. Two pulled on the beaver which was hanging up around 6. off of the ground. One pulled a piece off but then just dropped it on the ground and went back to the nuts and oats. The second one was skittish and pulled a piece off and carried it away. But, two ravens attacked him and stole his meat. He came right back and pulled another piece off and trotted off in the other direction. Never to be seen again. The smaller bears that came in couldn't reach the beaver with out some considerable acrobatics. But they never even looked up at it. 

Good Hunting!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)




----------

